# Nodak NCAA Tourney Pick'em



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bring your A game boys, tourney pick'em is on. Join up and match your basketball genius with the rest of nodak.

http://fantasysports.yahoo.com

Group ID: 100833
Password: nodak


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

870, which site is it on?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

My bad, the link is there now.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Usually i've been keeping tabs and have my sleepers, etc picked out before the brackets come out. I haven't seen squat for college hoops this year though. I'll give it a shot anyhow, but i don't expect much. Last year was my best ever, 8 games wrong total. i cleaned house in all the leagues i was in.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It said that the group hasn't been created yet or something.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's odd, there is about 10 teams in it as of now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Anyone else having problems?


Only with the fact I can't figure out which bracket Maryland is in? :roll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems?
> ...


Here is the NIT Schedule smalls, even the gophers are seeded higher than the terps.

FIRST ROUND
Tuesday, March 18
No. 2 UMass vs. No. 7 Stephen F. Austin, 6 p.m. (ESPNU)
No. 1 Ohio State vs. No. 8 UNC Asheville, 7 p.m. (ESPN2) 
No. 1 Syracuse vs. No. 8 Robert Morris, 8 p.m. (ESPNU)
No. 4 Southern Illinois vs. No. 5 Oklahoma State, 9 p.m. (ESPN2) 
No. 3 Florida State vs. No. 6 Akron, 9 p.m. (ESPN Classic)
No. 4 Minnesota vs. No. 5 Maryland, 9:30 p.m. (ESPN)
No. 3 Creighton vs. No. 6 Rhode Island, 10 p.m. (ESPNU)
No. 1 Arizona State vs. No. 8 Alabama State, 11 p.m. (ESPN2)

Wednesday, March 19
No. 3 Dayton vs. No. 6 Cleveland State, 6 p.m., (ESPNU)
No. 1 Virginia Tech vs. No. 8 Morgan State, 7 p.m. (ESPN Classic)
No. 4 VCU vs. No. 5 Alabama-Birmingham, 7 p.m. (ESPN2) 
No. 2 Ole Miss vs. No. 7 Cal State Santa Barbara, 8 p.m. (ESPNU)
No. 2 Florida vs. No. 7 San Diego State, 9 p.m. (ESPN2) 
No. 3 Nebraska vs. No. 6 Charlotte, 9 p.m. (ESPN Classic)
No. 2 Illinois State vs. No. 7 Utah State, 10 p.m. (ESPNU)
No. 4 California vs No. 5 New Mexico, 11 p.m. (ESPN2)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The NIT is an exclusive club. You need an invitation to participate.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am in. Pretty conservative this year, not many upsets.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

anyone else in the $10 pool other than Yantz?


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

yea i was wonderin the same thing so
if you dont join your bracket wont count?
or is that just if you want to?


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I take it as yantzs is on the side, you can still play against the other forum members but the people who send the $10 to yantz, who ever finishes higest wins the pot, thats what I get from his message anyway. right yantz?

I went ahead and put in for the $5M and $10,000 even though the odds are 1 to 69 Quintrillion  for the 5M prefect bracket


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like dblkluk is so confident he didn't even pick a winner. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Man, I just looked at my bracket and about uke: !

I don't see how anyone can win that $5 million. Who the heck would have picked some of those upsets? If they did they should buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Besides having Davidson make it to the elite 8, my bracket is complete garbage.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Man, I just looked at my bracket and about uke: !
> 
> I don't see how anyone can win that $5 million. Who the heck would have picked some of those upsets? If they did they should buy a lotto ticket.


there was a thing on sportscentr that showed they had 3,xxx,xxx brackets turned in and 2 of them had none wrong so far...... probably 2 of the guys that fill out 50 or so each

I SUCK THIS YEAR (who am I kidding......I am never any good at these things)


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

fargodawg said:


> there was a thing on sportscentr that showed they had 3,xxx,xxx brackets turned in and 2 of them had none wrong so far...... probably 2 of the guys that fill out 50 or so each


2 out of the 3 million-some had the Sweet 16 completely right. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

My boys to the house......I had a great post back in 2005 when they won.......I'd like to do the same thing this year.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Looks like dblkluk is so confident he didn't even pick a winner.


I have zero idea how the heck happened..But lets just say after seeing my round one results..I wan't too upset.. :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Same thing happened to me! I don't know how I missed it. I was going to put UCLA as the champ.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm in the lead, but just looked at the scoring. Holy crap. Look at the scoring. You basically have to get the national champion right to win. It's worth 32 points. And i'm not feeling real comfortable with my UCLA pick.

Those crusty heels look pretty tough to beat right now, but i guess that's why the play the game. GO BRUINS!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fishhook said:


> I'm in the lead, but just looked at the scoring. Holy crap. Look at the scoring. You basically have to get the national champion right to win. It's worth 32 points. And i'm not feeling real comfortable with my UCLA pick.
> 
> Those crusty heels look pretty tough to beat right now, but i guess that's why the play the game. GO BRUINS!!!


\

hopefully thosed crusty heels come through for me......


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> hopefully thosed crusty heels come through for me......


Nope


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully thosed crusty heels come through for me......
> ...


remember when NCST didn't even make the NIT in 2008........so do I


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Shoot i shoulda joined this pool i had 6 of the 8 right, then 4 of 4, now 2 of 2, and soon to be champion kansas! next year fo sho!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > 870 XPRS said:
> ...


We ain't talkin' about State. We are talking about the Heels getting ***-rammed by Kansas and it was awesome. Yes, I am a hater. It was better than seeing Duke lose in the second round.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

lot of pent up rage yet........


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats on Stoeger and his big win.......

Came down to him and brown streak for the W, but Kansas somehow pulled out the W.

In another 6 hours Self will be accepting the job at Oklahoma St., it was a good run you KU fans. You probably done for another 20 years.

Sorry i'm still bitter from Saturday and the shirt Roy Dub was wearing tonight.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

I got kansas right to bad the
rest of my bracket was crap haha


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

did Roy throw the game to get the KU fans back on his side, looked pretty bad him sitting there wearing Kansas gear, I know it would bother me to see Mark Richt wearing Gaytor colors


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Congrats on Stoeger and his big win.......
> 
> Came down to him and brown streak for the W, but Kansas somehow pulled out the W.
> 
> ...


I kind of forgot and didn't even realize I had a chance to win....I must've been the only person picking Memphis???

Oh well....still came in last! :lol:

Long live the streak..........


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Congrats on Stoeger and his big win.......


All I can say is that its about time people start recognizing a great college basketball mind.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

stoeger said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on Stoeger and his big win.......
> ...


Congrats Stoeger...I don't think there's anything "great" in your mind...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Bent over in both my pools....first place in both going into the final four, including this one....and thanks to unc and ucla.....nothing to show for it.

Had about $200 in my pocket if either unc or ucla wins on saturday. Both tanked. what a disaster.

story of my gambling career....so close, yet so far away. just call me the 2007 new york mets.


----------

